# Will top high school prospects want to go to the NBDL?



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wouldn't you rather go 1 year to college? Is this for prospects who don't get the grades? or borderline prospects?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you're Lebron, why would you go to college? Why not get paid for one year, knowing you'll be the No. 1 pick regardless. If you're OJ Mayo, why go to college, when you'll be the No. 1 pick the following year? 

Take the shoe deal and get paid in the NBDL for a year. You can't get a degree in one year.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I think we will see a spilt on this one. If a player has the grades, I would assume college would be the more fun option but atleast not the only option any more. I am sure the NBDL will look better then going overseas though, except the money situtation might be better overseas. Either way I think the NBDL and players are in good spots. A high school player can still make a living, they just can't be mega millionaires till 19


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

HKF said:


> If you're Lebron, why would you go to college? Why not get paid for one year, knowing you'll be the No. 1 pick regardless. If you're OJ Mayo, why go to college, when you'll be the No. 1 pick the following year?
> 
> Take the shoe deal and get paid in the NBDL for a year. You can't get a degree in one year.


 no. 1 prospect going to Duke or some other high profile program will have so much more exposure than the NBDL. Maybe things will change with hype but I don't see too many minor league baseball teams with top prospects get on TV while Duke is on 2 to 3 times a week. (although I've seen some nbdl day games on ESPN)

Some could argue you can make more in college than in the NBDL (with the fake jobs and all). but you make a good point with the early shoe deal. 

Are there NBDL groupies? If there are, does it matchup to recruiting party women?
Is there a chance to win a championship in the NBDL? Do you actually do work freshmen year in college?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

If it were my choice I would go to college for a year. The NBDL is not going to be as fun as college would be. You have better fans, better coaches, and a place where you are surronded by more than just your teamates.

On the other hand, it gives good high School players a reason to not get good grades. They can just avoid graduating one year and then they can jump from high school to the pros... It is that simple. If they don't they can just go to the draft and get drafted over potential, and get paid to play basketball in the NBDL. Amir Johnson anyone... But I think the 19 year old age limit did it good to take that option out. But still the guys will slack in school and just jump from their freshmen year to the NBDL... 

I think in the next few years we are going to see a lot more "Amir Johnson" situations that help them avoid going to college and getting drafted. If that means sitting out one year of the draft and going to play overseas and then coming back to get drafted when you are 19, then they will do it...

Lets just say it will get interesting..


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

You could just go to college for one year and take all the easy classes since your not looking to graduate. It wouldnt be hard in school. Plus you do get alot of hype in college. But the coahing and development for the NBA would be alot better in the D-Leauge cuz you got coaching with a empahisis towards the NBA game. You go aganist better competition. You see a little bit what it likes on the road in the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> no. 1 prospect going to Duke or some other high profile program will have so much more exposure than the NBDL. Maybe things will change with hype but I don't see too many minor league baseball teams with top prospects get on TV while Duke is on 2 to 3 times a week. (although I've seen some nbdl day games on ESPN)


Does it really matter? If you're a Lebron or Amare, you're there for one season and you're getting paid from your shoe contract and the NBDL salary.



> Some could argue you can make more in college than in the NBDL (with the fake jobs and all). but you make a good point with the early shoe deal.


Again, it's only one year. What fake job do you have during the school year? I don't see you getting a job to pay you more than 50K, if you don't stay longer then one year, you'll never even get the fake job.



> Are there NBDL groupies? If there are, does it matchup to recruiting party women?


Well, the selling of sex with coeds rubs me the wrong way, but the NBDL is situated in college towns like Alburquerque (Univ. of New Mexico), Tulsa (Tulsa Univ. and Oral Roberts), Little Rock (Ark.-Little Rock), Austin (Univ. of Texas), Ft. Worth (Texas Christian Univ.). If you're a guy playing in the NBDL, I'm sure you could get plenty of butt from college aged females. I still don't like the thought of recruiting parties. 

If the NBA puts an NBDL team in Long Beach (Long Beach State), the players that play there will get many, many opportunities to get laid. Heck, you don't have to be a player to have that happen.



> Is there a chance to win a championship in the NBDL? Do you actually do work freshmen year in college?


The NBDL has been in existence for 3 years and there is an NBDL playoffs and championship. Well, if you're not going to do work at all in college, why would you go? Why would anyone want kids in college, who don't actually do the work? Wouldn't you want those kids to start their career in basketball sooner? Why pretend to be a student?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

It probably depends on the player. I think a guy like Dwight Howard who came from the background that he did, I think guys like him will be more likely to go to college for a year.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think the major draw to going to college would be the tournament. It is covered so much and is huge, alot of people have made names for themselves. I personally would go for that oppurtunity, to become a star through the tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> I think the major draw to going to college would be the tournament. It is covered so much and is huge, alot of people have made names for themselves. I personally would go for that oppurtunity, to become a star through the tournament.


Let me ask you a question. I had this conversation with Philly Phanatic already. What game most sticks out for you (not including this year) from the NCAA tournament from the past 5 years? 

If you ask this question to most people, if it isn't their favorite college team, they couldn't give you a straight answer at all. I'll give you a few for me.

2004 - UAB knocking off Kentucky
2003 - Marquette beating Missouri in OT (Wade and Paulding going at it)
2002 - Duke choking against Indiana
2001 - Jason Williams (Duke) scoring 16 straight points to beat UCLA in the Sweet Sixteen
2000 - Florida beating Butler in OT on Mike Miller's buzzer beater
1999 - Weber State knocking off UNC behind Harold Arceneaux
1998 - Rip Hamilton's buzzer beater over Washington in the Sweet Sixteen
1997 - Coppin State beating South Carolina in a 15 vs. 2 upset
1996 - John Wallace hitting clutch shots over Georgia on Syracuse's ride to the National Championship game.

Now, I sometimes wonder, if I didn't record the NCAA tournament and watch these games when I have free time over again, would I remember them. Ask your random fan on the street or even your biggest college basketball fan if they remember all of these things and I guarantee you they wouldn't remember them. That stuff is all off the top of my head.

The tournament fame is the biggest crock of crap I've ever heard in my life.

No one remembers Dan Cross and Craig Brown from Florida's 1994 Final Four run.
No one remembers Toby Bailey doing his thing in the 1995 Final Four.
No one remembers Dontae Jones from the 1996 Final Four. 
No one remembers Sam Jacobsen from Minnesota in the 1997 Final Four
No one remembers Arthur Lee from Stanford from the 1998 Final Four.
No one remembers that Michael Redd played in the Final Four in 1999.
What about Mark Vershaw in 2000 for Wisconsin?
Do people even remember Jason Richardson playing in the 2001 Final Four?

People always forget about this stuff, unless it affects you personally. Duke fans will never forget Duke moments, but look how many guys from the last decade that no one remembers. We remember Jordan's moments, because he became a huge superstar NBA player. Do we ever see clips of Shaq in college? No. What about Duncan? No. Why, because they didn't win titles in college. However if Gordon and Okafor become superstars or Marvin Williams, the NCAA will use their NBA fame to market their game, by showing a big shot from Emeka or Ben or Marvin putting back a missed shot.

I've been watching college basketball all my life and maybe it's because I have a great memory, but most people couldn't tell you all the Sweet Sixteen teams this past season without looking it up.

In my opinion, the tournament experience is overrated, because the only people who remember it (if you don't become a huge NBA star) are the alumni and fans of the school.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

That's not the point. What is the point is that college offers the national exposure that the NBDL doesn't. Whether the fame is fleeting or not is irrelevant to the point. And if even it is only alumni and fans of the school, that's mighty fine too. How many people in the nation can speak to having 100,000-200,000 fans supporting you?


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Also, see this thread for me and HKF's argument over this exact topic. 

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=176238


----------



## DPSF4 (Jun 19, 2005)

I was watching outside the line , and they did a segment on the age limit and the NBDL. One of the college coaches was on the show and made a good point. If I were the NBDL I would...........

- Team up with agents and offer maybe the top ten highschool prospects ,or more, shoe contracts + nbdl salary and other endorsements
- NBDL should then go after the billions of dollars college bball makes on t.v , maybe making a deal with espn,cbs,etc.
- Also player would have more time to work on their game seeing as ncaa has a limit of practice hours


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

The NBDL is where Legends are made: Ernest Brown, Omar Cook, Bimbo Coles, Corsley Edwards, Mickey Moore, 

All rookies should go to this league becuase it has so many legends


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gerald Green said:


> The NBDL is where Legends are made: Ernest Brown, Omar Cook, Bimbo Coles, Corsley Edwards, Mickey Moore,
> 
> All rookies should go to this league becuase it has so many legends


Guys like this won't be even playing in the NBDL anymore. The guys who are drafted will be. Your point doesn't make much sense, if you ever had one to begin with.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

HKF said:


> The tournament fame is the biggest crock of crap I've ever heard in my life.
> 
> No one remembers Dan Cross and Craig Brown from Florida's 1994 Final Four run.
> No one remembers Toby Bailey doing his thing in the 1995 Final Four.
> ...


I remember the moments that I've bolded, I'm a Kansas fan, and I've only been watching the NC2A tourney for about 10-12 years now...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pistolballer said:


> I remember the moments that I've bolded, I'm a Kansas fan, and I've only been watching the NC2A tourney for about 10-12 years now...


I've been watching since '89 (the year Michigan beat Seton Hall in the finals), however how many people remember all the Final Four teams from the past 16 years?

1989: Duke, Illinois, Seton Hall, Michigan
1990: Arkansas, Georgia Tech, UNLV, Duke
1991: Duke, North Carolina, Kansas, UNLV
1992: Duke, Michigan, Cincinnati, Indiana
1993: North Carolina, Kentucky, Michigan, Kansas
1994: Arizona, Arkansas, Florida, Duke
1995: Arkansas, UCLA, North Carolina, Oklahoma State

Now I could go all the way up to today from then, but most people aren't myself, which is exactly my point. People don't remember your tournament exploits unless you become a superstar NBA player. Bird/Magic played in the championship, but then they played in NBA title games against one another multiple times. If say Bird was a HOF, but Magic was a bench warmer, would it be looked at the same way? Of course not.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Yyzlin said:


> That's not the point. What is the point is that college offers the national exposure that the NBDL doesn't. Whether the fame is fleeting or not is irrelevant to the point. And if even it is only alumni and fans of the school, that's mighty fine too. How many people in the nation can speak to having 100,000-200,000 fans supporting you?


why do you want exposure. When you're in the NBDL you been drafted already.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

BigMac said:


> why do you want exposure. When you're in the NBDL you been drafted already.


The point is that these are UNdrafted players, since they are straight out of high school.


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

The only college basketball game I remember out of the probably five or so I have seen in my life was when Carmelo Anthony's team beat some other team in the finals. I don't remember who the other team was, but I remember 'Melo's tema had a really good shooter.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Magyarn said:


> The only college basketball game I remember out of the probably five or so I have seen in my life was when Carmelo Anthony's team beat some other team in the finals. I don't remember who the other team was, but I remember 'Melo's tema had a really good shooter.


Gerry McNamara and they beat Kansas (Hinrich and Collison).


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

HKF said:


> If you're Lebron, why would you go to college? Why not get paid for one year, knowing you'll be the No. 1 pick regardless. If you're OJ Mayo, why go to college, when you'll be the No. 1 pick the following year?
> 
> Take the shoe deal and get paid in the NBDL for a year. You can't get a degree in one year.


who knows what if there's a carmelo anthony that year who carries his team to an ncaa title? that'll look better than a year in the nbdl.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How often do you think Carmelo Anthony comes along? Remember Marvin Williams didn't lead UNC to the title. It also depends on what you mean by more impressive. I see being able to dominate NBDL players who are a major step up competition wise than NCAA as being a better. Dominating college players, still has a learning curve once you get to the pros. Dominating the NBDL (or future of the league), says more for what you'll be able to do in the league.

Obviously, I mean the NBDL that will soon house the prospects of the NBA, not basketball vagabonds.


----------



## Jeriqaui (Jul 5, 2003)

I wonder if top college programs will really want to get these bigtime NBA prospects knowing they are only going to get one year out of them. Wouldn't it seem almost like a waste when you can probably get a little bit of a lower guy and develop them into good players for your team. Or do teams just not care about long term?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't think the impact of the NBDL will be understood for a few years because it will be a snowball effect. The shoe companies are going to think, why wait until Joe Jumpshot gets NBA draft elgible to get aggressive...let's sign Joe now. Lets put Joe into some commercials NOW. Joe and his family are going to think...man lets bank this 500,000 right now and create a college fund out of that and start living like a pro. It is done in golf and tennis...why not hoops?


----------

